# Soft eggs



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

We have an Americauna that is pretty regularly laying soft eggs. Sometimes with shell and sometimes no shell. If I don't get the egg right away they are usually crushed. I was thinking calcium deficiency, but I have no experience with this. Any suggestions? We have 8 chickens and she is the Only one with this problem. Thank you!


----------



## CarbondaleChick (Jun 5, 2013)

they make a omega plus egg layer feed that you add to the rest of your feed. I get it at Rural King here, It is good for all layers. Make sure that you are only feeding them Layer food.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Crushed oyster shell offered in a separate dish or mixed in a bit with their food and they'll take what they need. You can also give them treats like cooked oatmeal, yogurt, etc. that will up the calcium in take.


----------



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my hens also has this with soft shells. 
I add Oyster shell a bit into the feed each day so they whichever girl it is will take what she needs. I suspect which one but not confirmed.
Since the addition of oyster shell her shells are not soft but are still very thin and prone to being crushed easily. i put my thumb through one whilst cleaning it the other day!

oatmeal will help too then alongside the oyster shell?


----------



## DBOW0747 (Jun 12, 2013)

One of my Rhode Island Red hens goes off by herself and stands in one pose for a long time like a statue. She lays very soft eggs and we found some type of membrane coming from her vent. Does anyone know what causes this and what we can do for her? We welcome any advice. Thanks!


----------



## DBOW0747 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I truly appreciate it. She seems to be moving around a little more in the past couple of days, so I am hoping she feels better.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I had an Americana doing the same thing! I put oyster shell in a bucket in the coop. The problem is solved


----------

